# Venus William's French Open outfit - Hot or Hotter/Too Revealing?



## Karren (May 24, 2010)

*

Venus Williams raised a few eyebrows at the French Open this weekend, but it wasn't necessarily for her tennis skills (I mean, she kills it on the court!). The tennis star showed up wearing a red and black lace corset-like outfit for her match against Patty Schnyder â€” it was a little boudoir looking by way of the Moulin Rouge. To make things even more risquÃ© were the nude compression shorts Venus wore underneath her black lace tutu. When Venus's skirt flew up, the shorts gave the illusion that she was naked underneath...*

Source - Venus Williams Causes Stir With Lace Corset Outfit at the French Open


----------



## Anna (May 24, 2010)

i like it!


----------



## Johnnie (May 24, 2010)

I'd only wear that on a special occasion ;^) For tennis? A bit much.


----------



## Doya G (May 25, 2010)

ya, it is a bit much for tennis...


----------



## Darla (May 25, 2010)

*Venus Williams French Open Outfit Too Revealing?*






USA's Venus Williams shocked fans with her revealing attire as she mopped up Switzerland's Patty Schnyder during their first round match of the French Open at the Roland Garros stadium in Paris, May 23, 2010.

*(Photo: AP Photo/Laurent Rebours)*

*



*

*












*

What a strange tennis outfit!


----------



## Bec688 (May 25, 2010)

A lot of her outfits are a bit out there for tennis, I personally think that, that looks like e negligee..


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 25, 2010)

Yea more of a negligee than tennis dress... Not suitable imo.


----------



## Karren (May 25, 2010)

Well maybe she is trying to develope a new sport... similar to lingerie football?


----------



## KGW (May 25, 2010)

The Williams sisters have definitely been pushing the fashion envelope in recent years, but I think this one is not appropriate for the courts.


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 25, 2010)

Hot for sure. Takes a special kind of person to be able to pull this off on the court LOL


----------



## Jadeanne (May 25, 2010)

Did her luggage get switched with a pole dancer's luggage?


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 25, 2010)

You just may be right, Karren!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 25, 2010)

Never mind too revealing, what about being just damn ugly?


----------



## Lucy (May 25, 2010)

lol, i think its cute!


----------



## taragirlie21 (May 26, 2010)

Looks like a maid outfit for halloween, don't they have rules about what they can wear? she's too muscular too.


----------



## KGW (May 26, 2010)

No rules at the French Open on attire. Now you can see why Wimbledon does have a dress code though, lol


----------



## Adrienne (May 26, 2010)

I don't like it all. It didn't even look good on her.


----------



## perlanga (May 26, 2010)

I think it looks tacky! I mean who plays tennis in a nightie???


----------



## AnnaKG00 (May 27, 2010)

lol, it SO bad


----------



## Kraezinsane (May 27, 2010)

Yea.. Totally inappropriate comes to

mind.. Besides, she is too muscular to pull off something that delicate and feminine. I think it would be pretty in the bedroom but not anywhere outside the boudoir


----------



## PinkyCheeks (May 31, 2010)

haha maybe there was someone special in the crowd ;] ;]

I don't really like it and it doesn't look completely comfortable to play tennis in though. xD

But meh she's dressed to kill on the tennis court for her.


----------



## dixiewolf (May 31, 2010)

My fiance told me she wore it again (I dont watch tennis, he loves it). I know she cant wear it to Wimbledon though b/c of the dress code. Thank goodness.


----------

